# The mobile TC skin needs work



## dtivouser

Amongst the post-upgrade cleanup, I thought I would mention that the 'Mobile TC' skin still needs some work.

It is a very useful skin for visiting from mobile devices (Such as my Palm 700w) and I'm hoping it will be maintained.

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## SoBelle0

I have seen the _view first unread_ box (to the left of the thread title) in other mobile skins - if there's a way to incorporate it into the TCF one, I'd be most appreciative!


----------



## markp99

Here's another vote for "view first unread" in the mobile skin!


----------



## dkaz

as soon as possible...we'll get to fixing this


----------



## Inundated

I'd like to echo the "First Unread Message" call. If you can really get the mobile skin to do this - with a link to ACTUALLY TAKE ME TO THE UNREAD MESSAGE as opposed to just the page it's on - you'll win my eternal gratitude.

Thanks for putting this on the list!


----------



## SoBelle0

I saw the new mobile skin - still several things not working properly on my end. I saw hefe's tests, as well, but no response as to whether or not these are the final working solutions...

Things I'd appreciate hearing more about:
1) No view first unread option in either mobile skin - this really would be a GREAT option to have!
2) I'm having to log in every time I connect on the Treo - it used to keep me logged in even when using the default or purple skins. 
c) The new mobile skin does not take you to User CP - but rather to other options such as subscribed threads. Lots of extra clicking & loading...

Just thought I'd inquire to see if there is a chance for any more updates to the mobile options. Thanks again for everything, y'all!!


----------



## bsnelson

New mobile skin issues from my POV (Verizon Blackberry 8703e):

1. No search capability (serious issue)
2. No "post new thread" (moderate issue)
3. No way to edit existing posts (moderate issue)

None of them are showstoppers, but collectively, they definitely diminish the experience. 

Brad


----------



## ellinj

just looking at the new skin. it appears that links do go to new replies but there is no id'd div so that the links works correctly. seems like this could be an easy fix.

also anyone know what the various background colors mean?


----------



## bsnelson

This is probably a small gripe, but...

When a smiley is used in a post, the mobile skin displays the text "" regardless of what the actual smiley is. So, when you're reading a "RIP (someperson)" thread, there are all of these "". They're links, and if you click, it'll show the actual graphic; is there any way we could change the text in the link to more closely match some of the smileys?

Again, my issues above are MUCH more serious than this one, though. 

Brad


----------



## dslunceford

Would love to see a "select forum" pull down option vs having to go to home...


----------



## SoBelle0

At this point, is this to be assumed to be the final working version of the mobile skin? Just curious as there's been no response in some time. Thanks!


----------



## dkaz

The new mobile is an "off-the-shelf" vBulletin plug-in and we haven't had a chance to tweak it yet.

I'm hoping to go through your feedback in the next couple of weeks and attempt to fix whatever bugs are out there.

I would like to limit the custom tweaks, as that would prevent an easy upgrade to future version of the plug-in. 

That said, we can hopefully fix the major annoyances (if those exist, that is).


----------



## SoBelle0

I really would like to see the View First Unread button work - but, without the User CP, that's fairly moot. 

So, I guess it's User CP, then VFU in my books...

From what I recall on other vBulletin sites - those should be pretty standard. If not, I do really hope you'll consider them for the custom tweaks file. 

Thanks again!!


----------



## dkaz

sounds reasonable...i'll add that to the mobile TODO list


----------



## SoBelle0

Me again... 

I'm still having to log in every time I connect on the Treo - it used to keep me logged in even when using the default or purple skins. Now, no matter which option I choose, if the phone goes idle, or if I navigate to another site - I have to re-enter both my username and password. And, I always check that _Remember me_ box.

Thanks!!


----------



## eddyj

SoBelle0 said:


> I have seen the _view first unread_ box (to the left of the thread title) in other mobile skins - if there's a way to incorporate it into the TCF one, I'd be most appreciative!





markp99 said:


> Here's another vote for "view first unread" in the mobile skin!





dkaz said:


> as soon as possible...we'll get to fixing this


A bump to reiterate something requested way back. The current mobile skin has no way to go to the first unread post. Instead, it goes to the top of the last page every time. I use mobile skins on a couple of other boards running the same version of vBulletin and they work correctly, so I know it can be done. I have no idea how hard it may be.

Any chance this can be fixed?


----------



## mtnagel

eddyj said:


> A bump to reiterate something requested way back. The current mobile skin has no way to go to the first unread post. Instead, it goes to the top of the last page every time. I use mobile skins on a couple of other boards running the same version of vBulletin and they work correctly, so I know it can be done. I have no idea how hard it may be.
> 
> Any chance this can be fixed?


I third or forth this suggestion. Just got an iPhone and without the view first uread post, it's pretty pointless. I always just use the normal versions, but they take so much longer to load.


----------



## mtnagel

SoBelle0 said:


> c) The new mobile skin does not take you to User CP - but rather to other options such as subscribed threads. Lots of extra clicking & loading...


Oh and this too 

Clicking on the UserCP should bring you to a list of subscribed threads, like in the regular skin.

Oh and one more thing  It would be nice if when you clicked the link to switch back from the mobile version, it remembered which version you had before. Now I have to switch back to purple every time.

Thanks


----------



## shady

eddyj said:


> A bump to reiterate something requested way back. The current mobile skin has no way to go to the first unread post. Instead, it goes to the top of the last page every time. I use mobile skins on a couple of other boards running the same version of vBulletin and they work correctly, so I know it can be done. I have no idea how hard it may be.
> 
> Any chance this can be fixed?


This issue is the only reason I don't use the mobile skin on my iPhone


----------



## JETarpon

I use it, but it's irritating.


----------



## cheerdude

mtnagel said:


> I third or forth this suggestion. Just got an iPhone and without the view first uread post, it's pretty pointless. I always just use the normal versions, but they take so much longer to load.


I've changed my settings so that no avatars or signatures come up. It does make the normal page load much quicker.


----------



## mtnagel

So can we get an official word on whether this is in the works or not?


----------



## eddyj

mtnagel said:


> So can we get an official word on whether this is in the works or not?


I am guessing not.


----------



## ellinj

This thread is on ignore.


----------



## SoBelle0

Chant! You guys on the left take the first line... and those of you on the right take the second... ready?!? Here we go!

UserCP!!
View First Unread!!
UserCP!!
View First Unread!!
UserCP!!
View First Unread!!
UserCP!!
View First Unread!!
UserCP!!
View First Unread!!

/Chant

Those are the two most important on my radar... and it is quite a bother to not have access to either when I *know* they're available.

Not complaining, nice folks who run the place, really. I'm glad to have this place to come and learn, chat, etc... But, it sure would be nice to hear why these aren't available to us. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mtnagel

eddyj said:


> I am guessing not.


Guess not.



ellinj said:


> This thread is on ignore.


LOL.


----------



## mtnagel

Please please please implement the view first unread link. Using iPhone and this would be really useful.


----------



## eddyj

I have stopped coming to TCF from my iPhone unless I am desperate, due to this broken feature.


----------



## mtnagel

I haven't in a long time but my gf was shopping and I was bored. And then it reminded why I haven't.


----------



## Inundated

What they said. I can't use Mobile TC until "first unread" is implemented.


----------



## Robin

Don't laugh, this is really remedial...how do I get to the mobile skin


----------



## SoBelle0

Robin said:


> Don't laugh, this is really remedial...how do I get to the mobile skin


When you're logged in on your phone - look down to the bottom left and there's a drop-down box with a variety of skin options, pick the mobile one (in bold below), and hope that it stays loaded the next time you visit the site.

Turns out it's called the Quick Style Chooser. The options are:
--TivoCommunity.com
---- TivoCommunity.com Purple
---- TivoCommunity.com Green
*-- TivoCommunity.com Mobile*
-- Old TC Mobile


----------



## Robin

Thank you! I don't know what I was doing wrong, but when I looked for skins all I saw were purple and green.


----------

